# North east TT owners, garage recommendations



## angliaguyuk (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi people,

Just curious if there are any TT owners in the north east ( Teeside, Wearside, Durham areas )

Curious if anyone close that has a TT possibly have a look drive of mine and see your thoughts on the ride.

Or any garages anyone in the area that people have had good experiences with?

Cheers


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=105

Elite has very good feedback as seen in the link above ^^

Been there once myself but unfortunately too far for me as im in Newcastle and hes in teeside.

Whats got you worried?


----------



## 300stu (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi I have a TT rs and I live in Sunderland I use quick save in ferry hill .Run by Simon top bloke


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

What's your location (more specific) might help people with their suggestions


----------



## alistair.carr (May 17, 2016)

If you're in Stockton/Middlesbrough area then as above Elite is the place to go. I've used Phil since getting my TT and he's always been absolutely spot on.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=126631


----------



## angliaguyuk (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the replies.

Im in the Durham area myself, so Stockton isn't to far.

So just curious, if any of you guys that are close to me. Possibly have a drive of my car and see what you think compared to your own?


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

angliaguyuk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> ...


Near Durham myself! I asked nearly exactly the same question... Nice to hear of a local!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

alistair.carr said:


> If you're in Stockton/Middlesbrough area then as above Elite is the place to go. I've used Phil since getting my TT and he's always been absolutely spot on.


Another vote for Phill and Elite been using him for over 10 years on both TTs a mk 4 Golf anni and mk6 Golf R


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm with Phil on Thursday funnily enough. to service my Haldex, he certainly knows his stuff. Recommended.


----------

